
Disney's Cable Channels See Steep Subscriber Losses - prostoalex
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/disneys-cable-channels-see-steep-844007
======
orionblastar
Disney markets to young people. It is the young people that grew up watching
videos on the Internet instead of TV so they are more likely to be cord
cutters.

My own son quit watching Cable TV and watches Youtube for free and then
Netflix with his Uncle's account.

We might just cut out our Cable TV service and buy a Roku box or something and
keep the Internet part. Buy a Tivo HD DVR that uses digital over the air
channels for local TV.

~~~
sundaeofshock
The kids today are "cable nevers"; cord-cutters are folks who got rid of
existing accounts. I'm in my late 40s, but cut the cord about 9 years ago.

I think the cutters are worse for the industry then the nevers. Not only did
they lose me as a customer, but I taught my kid that cable is unnecessary. I'm
not sure how they are going to convince him to buy cable when he moves out.

